# Fluval Chi



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Tom mini filter*

I have this one in a less than 2 gallon jar (sans spray bar), with the flow turned low I can't see it being too much flow for a betta. It has a mini carbon cartridge and sponge, I dumped the carbon and added some ceramic bits to add to the bio filtration capacity. The sponge can get dirty very quickly because it is small, on the plus side it is easy to hide if you're going for the jungle look. Very very quiet.

I like it enough that I bought two more after the first one (going into a 6gallon cube for RCS and a 5.5 gallon tank also for RCS.

Tom Aquarium Mini Internal Filter 45gph Adjustable Flow: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the filter suggestion! 

Does anyone have any advice/suggestions on lighting?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Aqualighter nano*

I have the pico version of this guy:
Amazon.com : AquaLighter Nano Marine Unique Minimal Aquarium LED Light Saltwater Aquariums : Pet Supplies

The nano version is rated for tanks up to 6 gallons. My pico works very well for a cylinder, pretty darn bright. The cylinder itself is 9" tall, the light ends up being about 9" from the substrate where you can see the water wisteria. 







I bought one at first, then I ended up buying a second one (notice the trend?). He he, you can see the mini filter in this photo.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

A very beautiful tank!!  I was for something a bit bigger and brighter! 

I've been looking at some lighting options and I've come across these:

Fluval Mini Compact 13w - Amazon.com : Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp - 13W : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies

Finnex Fugeray Planted+ Cliplight - 




Does anyone have any input on these lights on the fluval chi? What kind of lighting would either of these be on a chi? What kind of plants? Would excel and flourish be enough to keep algae at bay?

Thank you!


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

The stock light cannot grow low light plants? The two lights you listed would be very bright. I considered both of them for my CO2 injected Spec III. 

For a jungle look the plants will be close to the light right?


----------



## EmilyHuskyWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

LEDs probably would be OK for low light plants, and with stocking I would go with a beta since endlers will overpopulate your tank, Unless you constantly sell some of them or something.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Regenesis said:


> A very beautiful tank!!  I was for something a bit bigger and brighter!
> 
> I've been looking at some lighting options and I've come across these:
> 
> ...


The Fluval CFL you are looking at is used in the Floral and Ebi tanks, both in the 8 gallon range, with the height of those tanks being 13 inches. It's good for low light plants. With the shorter height on the Chi (10 inches), it may end up being too much for low light plants and you'll be battling algae. I'm thinking it will end up being a similar situation for the Finnex planted plus? Unless the gooseneck is long enough to give you the height you need?
I do not have personal experience with this particular set-up but am predicting based on a lot of what I have read and seen.
PS thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

MoreyFan said:


> The stock light cannot grow low light plants? The two lights you listed would be very bright. I considered both of them for my CO2 injected Spec III.
> 
> For a jungle look the plants will be close to the light right?


It can but the filter part of the unit is starting to slow down and not work as well and I'm really wanting to get a new filter. Also I hate how I can't regulate when the light comes on and off. I never know when I'm going to wake up or how long I'll be gone that night or if I'll even be home to turn the light on/off so the photo period is honest wack.

What kind of lighting would you consider? I'm wanting something that can grow low - moderate lighting plants but also something that I could use Excel and flourish with (I will buy dry ferts if I have to but) if that's possible.

Yes a natural look where the plants are just overgrow. I absolutely love that look.



EmilyHuskyWolf said:


> LEDs probably would be OK for low light plants, and with stocking I would go with a beta since endlers will overpopulate your tank, Unless you constantly sell some of them or something.


I have guppies right now but those will be moved once the 10G gets here and I will either replace with a betta or shrimp or micro fish 



Daisy Mae said:


> The Fluval CFL you are looking at is used in the Floral and Ebi tanks, both in the 8 gallon range, with the height of those tanks being 13 inches. It's good for low light plants. With the shorter height on the Chi (10 inches), it may end up being too much for low light plants and you'll be battling algae. I'm thinking it will end up being a similar situation for the Finnex planted plus? Unless the gooseneck is long enough to give you the height you need?
> I do not have personal experience with this particular set-up but am predicting based on a lot of what I have read and seen.
> PS thanks for the compliment!


I could've sworn I've seen the Fluval Clip used somewhere with a short enough photo period and only excel and it did just fine but I could be wrong. I'm as new as can be though haha


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Regenesis said:


> I could've sworn I've seen the Fluval Clip used somewhere with a short enough photo period and only excel and it did just fine but I could be wrong. I'm as new as can be though haha


Honestly, if you want to invest your time and a little money on trying it out because you're keen on it, go for it! I've done it enough times. Sometimes it works and you just do a happy dance. 

How about the filter? My other recommendation would be an Aquaclear 20 or a sponge filter. If I had to change my mini filter over, one of these would be my next choice for a small cube. Mostly because of not crazy flow (the HOB Flow can be adjusted) and either should be safe for RCS (sponge pores too small for babies and a sponge prefilter can be put on HOB intake). 

However, for a crazy jungle look, the sponge filter will not work well. The HOB still could as long as there's not too much obstruction with the inflow. Stiff stems or leaves would be fine near the intake, but anything soft or wavy would cut down the flow. This could be a plus or minus.

And I totally understand your desire to change the stock light and filter. Once I found out that they were coupled on the Chi, my desire to have a Chi totally disappeared. Don't get me wrong, I still like the looks, just not the execution.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I am actually going to get an AC20 now that you speak of it!  

Yeah I might try the Fluval light but then again I don't know. If I could find something maybe a little less in power I will then. Also trying to find something on the cheaper side too!

Bump: What about this? - Amazon.com : Finnex StingRAY LED Clip Light for Aquarium : Pet Supplies


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Looks ok*

That Stingray clip on LED might work, with 4watts LED it should be bright but unlikely getting into med-high light. I saw some images of it fitting perfectly over a 12 inch wide tank. 

I do prefer LED over CFL if possible. No need to replace bulbs after one year of use.

I'm sure someone else can chime in on this light.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just wanting something that can provide for low - moderate lighting plants, nothing high


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

You can use Excel and Flourish Comprehensive at any light level. If you got an Aquaclear 20 could a timer work on your stock light?


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait so the other lights would work with only using Excel and Comprehensive? I'm just trying to avoid C02 and algae. Low-tech set-up.

I mean but I can't switch off the filter on the stock light/filter unit and it would have to be moved over to make room for the AC20


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Flourish Comprehensive is a micro nutrient fertilizer that "works" at any light level. Similar to Plantex CSM+B used in dry dosing. Excel is a chemical that kills organisms and helps plants grow along with killing off algae. 

If you cannot fit the AC20 with the stock light I don't have a definitive answer for you on a new light. (You like this one?) But at low light things are easier to manage and you can still grow a jungle of anubias, java fern and several other low light plants easily.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I wasn't asking if they worked haha, I was asking if the combination of the two with the right photo period would help me avoid algae blooms (?)

After reading the reviews on the one that you suggested they are all saying it's "just a light" and that's it. Like no benefit to plants :/


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone please answer my question on if I will/wont have algae problems if I use the Fluval or Finnex Stringray Planted+ if I used liquid ferts and have a 6 - 8 hour photo period?

I'm leaning towards the Fluval as it will be cheaper but I need a second opinion!


----------

